# Community Farm for sale - Costa Rica



## deuteronomy67 (Jul 3, 2008)

First - if I put this in the wrong place or shouldn't have put it at all - I'm sorry! I haven't been on the board in a while (OK a LONG while).

I'm not a realtor, but our elderly friend wants to sell her property and she's not all that computer savvy. So here I am posting this for her...and just so that you know, yes, she has offered me a commission. She does understand the time it takes to post things and answer questions etc.

OK, just wanted to be upfront about that. Here are the details of the property...

*
Community Farm for Sale *&#8211; Paraiso, Cartago

This is a unique opportunity for a small group to purchase a farm/ranch in beautiful Costa Rica. 

*Water is abundant!* A quick moving river runs along one side of the property, including 2-3 waterfalls. Three cisterns are perched atop a hill with lines run in several directions for an alternative to using municipal water. The owner is fairly certain that a well could be easily dug, and has already identified the perfect spot for a stock tank, with water diverted from the river to fill it.

This farm property has several areas that would be _perfect for horses, cattle, sheep_ etc. Plus a covered storage area _easily converted_ to a _large chicken coop, milk barn_ or other use. 

*Abundant garden space* or places for greenhouses. At least 3 types of fruit trees (banana, guava & citrus).

Plus 2 homes, and 2-3 additional buildings for agriculture procession (large scale dehydrating maybe) or fish farming (tilapia anyone?) One building is currently being remodeled into a _studio apartment_ &#8211; or could make the perfect office for a business. _Organic tomatoes are in HIGH demand here._

You really could do ALL of these things on this property!

The owner would like to see this property sold to a small group of bible based believers, who are interested in self sufficiency or agriculture production. *She is willing to finance the ENTIRE amount at very reasonable rates*, with a small down payment. 

Photos and additional information can be seen here: http://cascadeofparadise.blogspot.com/ and here: http://cascadeofparadise.blogspot.com/p/ranch.html

Don&#8217;t be put off by the listed price. The owner has a great rate worked out for just the right group, and has lowered the price tremendously &#8211; originally appraised at over $3 million &#8211; she&#8217;s selling this for a FRACTION! 

_This lady is a negotiator_ &#8211; if you have a great idea &#8211; she&#8217;ll listen! ALL options are on the table with this property. 

Blessings,
Kendra

Oh, and PS: We've been living on this property for the last 7-8 months and can answer most questions about it (and Costa Rica - we've been here for 2 years) - from experience!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

WOW!
Why so much?

Not interested, just wondered. 3 Million for 8 acres?


----------



## deuteronomy67 (Jul 3, 2008)

3 mil was the appraisal - I think it has to do with the water. Costa Rica is prime right now too.  

I know - I was shocked at the appraisal price myself.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow. Wish we had that kind of money. You get what you pay for.. someone will be lucky!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I'm just floored. Why is it worth so much? Hard to be self sustaining on 3 acres.
Especially if most is in jungle. It is very beautiful though.


----------



## deuteronomy67 (Jul 3, 2008)

I wasn't clear on the price - sorry about that...

The price listed on the website is NOT what she would sell it for...to the right group/person...she's a negotiator, and is all about making a workable deal with someone. 

AND It's *8.4 acres* and not all jungle...could support quite a lot actually. I think only about 1.5 - 2 acres is too steep for much (other than terraced growing)...everything else is perfect for cattle or growing (on flat land). We've been living here as caretakers for 9 months and boy, if I had the money - the things I could do here! Milk cows, sheep, chickens, greenhouse/fish farm, hydro power, underground storage...I could go on. *You can grow things year round here,* which is a big plus. The market for organics here is HUGE, so that's a possible business...lots of gringos that love to do business with other gringos. 

My reason for posting it here, was that I know there are groups of *people looking to leave the US to a more survivable location*, if things start to unwind in the civilized world. _This would be one of those places, with a little advanced work._

And as I said the owner wants to finance it to a Christian group - a survivalist type group...so the down payment is very reasonable, and the monthly payments wouldn't be much, split between a few families.

She's just not in any sort of shape (physically) to be able to do some of these things, and since she lives up the road...it would be good for her too.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

That's a shame she isn;t in better health. I didn't think about the no winter thing. What a pretty place.


----------



## deuteronomy67 (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, it's really amazing the Father led us here...3 years ago, I never would have dreamed I'd live in Costa Rica!


----------



## deuteronomy67 (Jul 3, 2008)

Just in case you were interested...she just reduced the price considerably - all info posted on the blog site.


----------



## crtreedude (Jun 14, 2006)

Just to say something here. First of all, no Costa Rica isn't hot right now. There are lots of properties on the market that aren't selling - the popped bubble up in the USA effected here too. Secondly, the going price in our neck of the jungle for very very good land for growing (volcanic soil) is 2 million colones per manzana. Translated, that is 4,000 dollars per 1.7 acres. Of course you have to add for home, but the college of engineers here say a wooden home is 50 dollars per square foot, luxury concrete, etc about 100 dollars a square foot.

My qualifications to say this: I have bought 12 properties in Costa Rica, all for plantations and agriculture. In total, we own nearly 900 acres. We also own a company who uses wood to make homes.

Not too long ago I was looking at a property of more than 500 acres out that way (was a coffee plantation) with home for roughly 800,000 dollars, to give you an idea. It wasn't in Paraiso, but further down the mountain, which was cheaper.


----------



## deuteronomy67 (Jul 3, 2008)

crtreedude - I totally agree with you - I didn't set the price, and we've tried talking to her about that...just trying to help her out. However, since she's financing - it might be a good deal for the right person.


----------



## keyhole (Dec 2, 2008)

So what is the overall asking price for what you have posted on here?


----------



## Renae (Jun 28, 2011)

Warm weather year around.. I would have thought it would be an easy location to sale.. would love to be warm and gardening in December..


----------



## deuteronomy67 (Jul 3, 2008)

Sorry I didn't respond sooner!  

To buy the farm as a whole, she's asking $660,000 - or she's willing to split it up, pretty much any way needed. Also, she'll finance.

We LOVE the weather here - stays between 70-75 for the most part, and nights are usually in the 60's.


----------

